# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Als je vrouw wegloopt, kun je beter een pistool kopen - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Als je vrouw wegloopt, kun je beter een pistool kopen*
*BN/De Stem -** 4 uur geleden*
Woensdag 31 januari 2007 - DEN HAAG - Ik stop mijn hand in mijn broekzak en zoek mijn autosleutels. Wat ik vastpak, zijn niet de sleutels maar een zakmes.
Allochtone mannen vinden geweld in relaties gewoon Gelderlander
Hulp aan dader kan eerwraak voorkomen Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

